# Brachial Vein to Brachial Artery Transposition AVF???



## mgord (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever coded one of these? The cephalic vein was inadequate for use. The basilic vein was very small and didnt dilate very well. Upon exposing the brachial artery the brachial vein was noted to be of larger caliber than the basilic vein so he elected to use this vessel instead. 

Clearly 36818 36819 and 36820 are all out because he didnt use these veins. Does anyone have any other options? I'm not even sure what unlisted code I should use.

Thanks!!


----------



## jeanneh123 (Sep 15, 2014)

*36818 vs 36819*

did you find the answer to this? I have the same question, even thought its so long ago!


----------

